# Finally!!!



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The two dead generators I have in my garage are going to be scheduled for pickup on Monday or Tuesday. 

If you only knew what a cluster this has been. I ordered a generator off the internet. My advice? Don't do that. Go to a sticks and brick store for a generator. It was DOA. 

I wasn't able to reach anyone at the company so I went to Twitter. Twitter can be very effective for issues like this. Next thing, I get an email. Take it here for repair, here doesn't do the electrical side repairs. OK, take it here, same story.

OK, we'll send you a new one or you can have a refund. I wanted the generator, not a refund. Got the new one, it had been dropped. Big time. So, they sent me another one, this time on a pallet on a semi. This one worked. 

I've been waiting for nearly three weeks for shipping labels so Fedex could pick the two dead ones up. Tonight we've been emailing back and forth. Another semi is going to show up to retrieve these two and get them out of my garage. Whew.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow, I hate stuff like that. Hope it all works out.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The internet is nice to have but buying of it is "buyer beware". Robin, you're definitely right. For really important buys, it's better to go where the purchase can be looked over. My Kimmi does a lot of internet buying. She's learning the hard way that sometimes a store is the way to go.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I never gave it a thought. But for something like this it's vitally important that there be a way to return an item under warranty. This other business with these heavy units just is not worth it. 

At least I know I can take the other, larger genny, I have back to Lowes if something goes wrong.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Hopefully your old ones will get picked up okay, if they don't maybe you could sell them. Around here people would buy them for parts/repair.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd rather they pick them up. Like I mentioned before, I don't want strangers seeing my garage and with both machines in boxes weighing 150# each you can guess I'm not taking them out of the garage.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I just don't think there's any customer service anymore!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sometimes you just have to know where to look or who to tweak in just the right way. 

Years ago I had bought a little Bronco II from a friend. It was financed through the credit union. They called and said they still didn't have the title more than a month later. Got to talking to her, turns out there were a couple of other Ford vehicles that they couldn't get titles for. There was a bunch of finger pointing on why the CU couldn't get the titles. 

I had a phone number for a VP at Ford. I called him. Related the story to what was happening. Don't remember how long later it was but I got a phone call back, she said I don't know what you did but we got all of the titles.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Sometimes!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Good grief Robin! That sounds just like some of the stuff we have had to deal with in our biz... and the situations we have gotten into! It's so awful you can't help but laugh a little- just... I mean, come ON!! Lol

We have to freight ship stuff from time to time and that is NOT cheap! The engine to my car for one! And the wheels... and steel. Good grief shipping steel is a nightmare when it's more than just a little!

I'm glad you finally were able to get a working one in place though- it has to be a relief! I think we are going to build ours, he can put together twice the generator for nearly half the cost. I'll send you my handyman anytime you need one! Jk, but I wish I could! He's that kind of guy- when we went out on the beach that day there was a fishing tournament unfortunately, and it was super crowded and high tide (but it was fine as you could see.) Anyway, this older gentleman had gotten stuck, and was trying to dig out, and everyone is passing him by- we just looked at one another and Hubby rolled down his window and offered him a tow. We had to go turn around and come back in order to help but who cares? Anyway- the world needs more of that, and I don't say that to toot anyone's horn! I am more mad at the 6-7 that passed him just before we even got to him- and didn't even ask if he was ok. Ok ok- I won't rant more but it just makes me SO. MAD. Ron was a nice guy, and 70 if he was a day. Didn't need to be shoveling his car out like that... altho he would argue he was fine I'm sure.  Be nicer, people!

Customer service? Nah. Also something we have vowed to do better at in our business dealings. Not nearly enough of it, or guarantees/warrantees anymore. People are afraid to stand by their work too often now, and too much made to throw away now. Oops. Done. Again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Crazy, isn't it? Fingers crossed by Tuesday I'll have more floor space in my garage. 

This whole thing has cost the company a fortune. They may opt not to ship anymore gennys fedex.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're gone. I have more open floor space in the garage and no one got a good peak at what all is in there. Just for those suspicious of what it might be, none of it is illegal.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hooray! Now you can throw that party- the dance floor is all cleared out!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Covid.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Well, it's good the generators are gone. OM1 said you were having a dance party!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

So, a Covid themed dance party?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> So, a Covid themed dance party?


You're feeling my vibe here! 6 ft apart dance partners! Taking turns! Square dancing perhaps?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Square dance, line dance and crazy chicken dances!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> So, a Covid themed dance party?


Yeah, the kind where people dance in their own living rooms while using Zoom.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah, the new Tik Tok Chicken Forum dance channel.


----------

